
Art Basel: Banana duct-taped to wall sells for $120k in Miami Beach - dankohn1
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/art-basel-banana-duct-taped-to-wall-sells-for-120000-miami-beach-2019-12-06/
======
popup21
I see money laundering is alive and well down south.

